# Testosterone Treatment Starts Tommorrow



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

...And I'm worried it will make my DP/DR worse.

Arrrrrgh.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

why are you having testosterone treatment? i would be very careful of any hormone treatment. i believe that my first dp/dr episode (which lasted for a year) was brought on by birth control pills. now, even though i'm not taking any hormones, i still feel dp/dr for about 2 weeks out of the month.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

I need it due to a pituatary gland disorder not producing the amount of testosterone my body needs.

:shock:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Really worried about this.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

This is the stuff that will be injected deep into my thigh muscle tomorrow.










Sustanon. Testosterone.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

1 hour till injection. :shock:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Thats it, had my injection.

Sustanon 100 Testosterone.

Let the fear of DP/DR become even more worse than it is commence.


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

Dude, I'm sure you will be fine. I'm probably going to have to get this done as well.

Let me know how you feel.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

your gonna turn into the hulk


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

DP/DR started when i was 12, now 17...imagine this got rid of my DP/DR.

I would dance the streets naked in happiness.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

youll be fine


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

Imagine said:


> DP/DR started when i was 12, now 17...imagine this got rid of my DP/DR.
> 
> I would dance the streets naked in happiness.


you know, it really could get rid of your dp/dr if it is caused by a hormone imbalance like mine. i'm currently trying to figure out (with my doctor) what hormones i need to balance (i believe my estrogen is extremely low) and correct the imbalances.

i really hope this works for you!


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Any adverse reaction to the testosterone therapy? Had I seen your post sooner I'd have warned you that my DP/DR, which I had been able to control fairly well with Parnate and Xanax for the last 10 years, made an amazing comeback after I took testosterone. That was a couple weeks ago. By upping my Parnate and Xanax, I think I may have started getting it under control again, but for a while there I really thought I had made a HUGE mistake. I hope you didn't have the same experience.

I'm not sure why this happened. I'd have thought that testosterone would have sent DP/DR running, but let's face it, my understanding of DP/DR's causes is almost as bad as that of most psychiatrists. I just read something about how testosterone lowers the temporal lobe epilepsy threshold, and that people with TLE have lower testosterone levels; maybe there's a connection there.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

It just occurred to me that my last post was a bit insensitive. Here you were worried about the testosterone making you worse, and I come along relating my gloomy experience. You're taking it for a legitimate condition, though; I wasn't. My hormone levels are normal, but I decided to self-medicate in an effort to fix my dead libido caused by Parnate. Since your doctor should be giving you just enough to put you in the normal level range, you'll be fine. I'm really sorry if I caused you any anxiety. I think I'm still a bit horrified at my own stupid mistake, and the subject in this thread sort of hit a nerve.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Dude... its kool, both posts were very informative.

Thanks.


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

How are you feeling with the injections? I'm curious as I might have to start them soon as well with low levels myself.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

I don't feel nothing yet, hasn't even been a week since my first dose.


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

Imagine said:


> I don't feel nothing yet, hasn't even been a week since my first dose.


Then my guess is you won't feel anything ever (referring to your DP/DR changing)

The injection raises your testosterone pretty quickly. If you are still fine (or the same now) then I doubt it will change with more time.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Do you know if high levels of prolactin could stop the injections working?


----------



## Monkeydust (Jan 12, 2005)

I doubt it. Few chemicals conflict with testosterone in the body, as far as I know. It should be fine.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

hey imagine, do you think it's helping your dp at all?


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

Have you had you "free testosterone" level checked? Even if your overall testosterone levels are normal, things like estradiol, prolactin, and SHBG (sex hormone binding globulin, I think) will mess with the amount of the stuff you have available to do you any good. I'll try and send you some urology and endocrinology pages to read. Gimmie a bit, though; my wife and kids are skulking about, and doing a Google search on "Testosterone" might put me in an embarrasing spot.


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, Imagine, it has been almost 2 weeks. Have you noticed anything, either good or bad? You should be about due for your booster shot, huh?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

They aren't giving me another shot for another 2 weeks.

Then after that its every 2 weeks for 2 months.

Than and upped dose of 250 Sustanon every 4 weeks.

I don't see any change, my dp keeps getting worse, but that was going on before this treatment started.

:shock:


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

I am low on testosterone myself. Nothing that needs to be treated with extra amount. The doctor made a humorous line when I asked him what to do to rise the level of testosterone, by saying "just find a girlfriend or be happy somehow"


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

I know this post is old as crap, but I'm curious what or how you feel with the shots? I'm about to start them as well. My last test results came back with real low testosterone levels:

TESTOSTERONE, FREE AND TOTAL (LC/MS/MS)
Reference Range: 250 - 1100 ng/dL
Mine = 221

TESTOSTERONE, FREE PERCENT
Reference Range: 1.10 - 2.80%
Mine = 1.71%

FREE TESTOSTERONE
Reference Range: 35.0 - 155.0 pg/mL
Mine = 37.7

My doc is wanting to start me on shots as well. However, I think my levels may be low because I've gained a bunch of weight recently, and quickly. He told me that weight gain can lower your levels as well. They have searched and searched and can't find a reason for my levels to be low.

How low were yours?


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

sustanon? That's the same stuff body builders use..... Ask your doctor for some nandralone while you're there. Great for athletic performance....LOL!!!


----------



## Crumbles (Aug 19, 2004)

*bump*

In the hopes that the OP actually sees this thread for once!


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm wondering for those who have low testosterone and are female, was/is your period regular?


----------

